# Let me decide which tivo to record from when networked



## dougadkins (Jan 24, 2006)

It would be great to be able to designate which tivo you want a show/episode recorded on when setting up recording from the guide menu when you have more than one tivo networked.
Doug


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Beyond this.... I'd also like to have full control over both Tivo's from one. I can edit either Tivo's season pass, delete shows, etc.

In a sense making one, integrated Tivo that is comprised of two networked units.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

It has been suggested many times but keep pushing for it:

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


----------

